# RTR Southampton



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, I am now the proud owner of the little RTR tug 'Southampton' which is the small version of the 'Wyeforce'. Already looking at her with a critical eye on re-modelling.......but for £99 quid brand new ('unwanted gift') she's a bargain.

Anyone any idea how to get the screen printed names off? I know that Meechingman plated over his (which seems a good idea to me) but I also saw a re-mo9delled one on the Tug Modellers forum and that appeared to have had the names removed.

Also, she will needa re-paint as the colours are a bit.....um.....not right!

However, it now looks like I'll be up and at 'em on the water by Spring next year which is about time!

Jonty


----------



## AndyJohannessen (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi Jonty,
you can always try gentle heating with a hairdryer on the decals.this has worked for me in the past.Just gentle warming to soften the glue and the gently peel back.
hope it works.

Andy.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Andy.

Thanks - I went mad and painted the hull with model railway paint - blooming good stuff. Covered them up a tear as they are screen printed and thus easy to disguise.

I was thinking of all manner of things before I went mad and tried the brush!

Jonty


----------

